# "Mirko has no clue of the kind of trouble he has gotten himself into"



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Wanderlei Silva has made no execuses for his losss and has simply stated he wants to fight Mirko one more time

*Cro Cop's redemption*

"All about the night when Mirko Filipovic finally conquered his first major belt – after a KO over Wanderlei Siva and a crushing victory over Josh Barnett
The afternoon of September 10th in Japan began with two knee strikes, a mount and the choke from the back applied by Cyborg on Japanese bixer Nishijima. Or, at least, that’s how it started on the ring of Saitama Super Arena. A beginning just like the sushi Murilo Bustamante was eating back in Brazil when he said: “I’m going to root like crazy for Wanderlei Silva…” Let’s allow the reader to reflect for a second. “…In the first fight,” Minotauro’s training mate adds with an ironic tone of voice. He considers the Chute Boxe star to be a most suitable – or a less tricky - opponent for Nogueira.

Aloof to Bustamante’s interests, Wanderlei is jumping up and down in his corner, the mouth protector shinning white while Cro Cop is walking the plank. There’s clapping in Brazil and silence in Japan. The fight begins and Wand charges forward. This time, Cro Cop does not walk backwards. There’s no study. Mirko is more effective both in the dodging and the hitting. So much that Wand shoots the legs and puts Filipovic in his guard. After a few moments when the fight loses its rhythm, the fighters are back on their feet. Silva insists in going for it. Then, a right hand blow lands on his face and knocks him down. Quickly, Cro Cop enters Silva’s guard and punches repeatedly his foe’s nose and right eye – both areas already hurt. Blood gushes out and the fight is interrupted. 

Body language is 60% of communication, according to Hitch, the character played by Will Smith in the movie with the same name. Wand’s thumb and index finger close together and the expression on his face give away what’s going on. “Just a bit more,” the subtitles would read if there were any. The referee nods his head. Captions: “It is over.” The gesture discussion goes on for a moment and Wand’s plead prevails: the fight continues. There are applauses in Brazil and agitation in Japan – where fans love the warrior spirit.

Cro Cop insists for the fight to resume on the ground.


It is a wise decision that hinders Silva from his last chance of recovery. From the guard, Wand looks like a tamed beast. There is not much he could do to express his anger. So the Chute Boxe star tries a series of short punches that have no effect at all on Cro Cop. The Croatian knows that once the fight returns to the stand up position, Wand would be a lot calmer.

Even so, it’s best not to risk it. Once both are up again, Cro Cop returns to his usual counter-strike game. He kicks Wand’s ribs. Wand keeps going forward. Mirko hits the ribs again. Wand seems not to be affected by it but he lowers his guard a bit. The next kick hits Wand’s head. It looks like a missile that was fired accurately and leaves a mark. A cut the size of a fist on the right side of Wand’s head. The Brazilian laid down unconscious. He was saved by the referee that prevented Cro Cop from continuing his attack. That was the shocking end of Wand’s adventure among the heavyweights.

“Mirko fought very well,” admitted later Rudimar Fedrigo, leader of the Chute Boxe Team. “I’m very upset. I guess no one expected such an outcome,” he continues. You couldn’t help noticing the prostration of the “big master” – mentor and kind of second father to Wanderlei. “I don’t like to see Wand hurt like that. His defeat affects all the team,” he confesses. “Of course he’s sad but he already told me that he’s going to be back and that he wants to face Mirko again.” Somebody close by comments that Mirko has no clue of the kind of trouble he has gotten himself into. “There’s no doubt about it,” says Fedrigo, looking into the future


SOURCE: Cro Cop's redemption


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

What I could read of this was pretty interesting, there were all kinds of symbols inserted into the text. Wanderlei looked beat up bad in that pic. I think he was in survival mode at that point and anger was not the foremost thing on his mind.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Wow, nice you know how to copy and paste. I could understand half the things in that article. If a rematch happens between Crocop and Silva, then Crocop will win again.*


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Wow, nice you know how to copy and paste. I could understand half the things in that article. If a rematch happens between Crocop and Silva, then Crocop will win again.*



HAHAHAHAHAH it wasnt my fault dude ! you really think i added that crap in, graciemag decodes something or does something to **** up the text , just click on the freaking LINK and SOURCE on the botttom of the post........................


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2006)

proof of plagerism. but its at least a nice find, don't rip on him.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH it wasnt my fault dude ! you really think i added that crap in, graciemag decodes something or does something to **** up the text , just click on the freaking LINK and SOURCE on the botttom of the post........................



Did what he say piss you off? That was a funny post, I've never even met you and I could almost hear you saying that.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> Did what he say piss you off? That was a funny post, I've never even met you and I could almost hear you saying that.



hahahahahah no it didnt make me mad at alll , it was just a ignorant comment, so i replied back


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*LOL. I hope your not mad. I was just messing with you because you didn't edit the numbers and signs out. I guess it was only funny to me. :dunno: *


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

hahahahahaha you guys neeed to stop acting like girls, 1 more time ................. Im not MAD, i promise :laugh: 


Now back to the topic , Vanderlei wanting to fight CroCop again , i think it should happen, wand by ko :cheeky4: :thumbsup:


----------



## Upnsmoke3 (Aug 30, 2006)

CC by KO again.He has Wandy's number.Its just not a good match up for him. Dont get me wrong Wandy is a outstanding fighter but sometimes in sports theres always that one team,one guy that has your number.
Like:
Tito has Kens
Yankees have the Red Sox(im a red sox fan)
Michael Jordan had the whole western conference number at one time
Chuck has Babalu's
Tim has AA
Hughes has Triggs
I think i have made my point.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Another beating!*

I would love to see Wandy take another beating. But I want Chuck to get to do it this time. Wandy is just a physically fit animal with no real skill. His fights are extremely entertaining though. I loved the begging for just a little more time in the corner. The doctors do the eye test as more of a test of will. If the fighter doesn't want to continue he can just stop tracking the finger and blame the doctor for calling the fight. He needs to stay at Light Heavyweight. The big guys can absorb most of his flailing away. He would be really dangerous if he allowed a Scottish boxing coach to show him how to throw those 13 punch combinations.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*^^^Agreed. I would love for Wanderlei to take another beating from Cro Cop. I rather see Cro Cop/Nog. That would be better fight.*


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> I would love to see Wandy take another beating. But I want Chuck to get to do it this time. Wandy is just a physically fit animal with no real skill. His fights are extremely entertaining though. I loved the begging for just a little more time in the corner. The doctors do the eye test as more of a test of will. If the fighter doesn't want to continue he can just stop tracking the finger and blame the doctor for calling the fight. He needs to stay at Light Heavyweight. The big guys can absorb most of his flailing away. He would be really dangerous if he allowed a Scottish boxing coach to show him how to throw those 13 punch combinations.



First off, Chuck would get kneed the **** out. And to say Wanderlai has no real skill is like say Shogun doesn't know how to clinch. Cmon, i would like to see you get in the ring and take out most heavyweights, and pretty much everyone in Pride. To have a winnin streak for 5 years says more than what Wand haters think. Didn't Chuck look bad at the Rampage fight, so how can another outstanding fighter have a bad match. The only thing that Wanderlai has a problem with is being so anxious and throwing punches when he shouldnt be..he needed to stay calm and not force the pace like the he did the first fight. And Wand imo opinion was robbed the first fight with Cro cop, so why can't a new fight and I would hope an improved and strategized Wanderlai win a fight with Cro Cop. Anything is possible. 

Also, if Cro cop lost to Randelman, does that mean that he has CC's number? I mean its MMA, anything can happen. Cro cop is a beast, but anyones human, and for 2 greats fighters, its hard to predict. Though I think in LH, or Middleweight (Pride), Wandy would still dominate.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I think person A, should beat person B, at least 3 times before you can say person A has person Bs number. Sylvia doesn't have AA number, and Ortiz doesn't have Shamrocks number(until Oct. 10). CroCop has Barnetts' number, and Fedor has Noguieras' number. IMO.*


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I think person A, should beat person B, at least 3 times before you can say person A has person Bs number. Sylvia doesn't have AA number, and Ortiz doesn't have Shamrocks number(until Oct. 10). CroCop has Barnetts' number, and Fedor has Noguieras' number. IMO.*


I say if your 2-0 against a fighter you have their number. Chucks got Babalus number and Titos got Kens. Tim doesnt have AA's because he's 2-1.


----------



## GSPFAN (Jul 30, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> *I would love to see Wandy take another beating. But I want Chuck to get to do it this time.* Wandy is just a physically fit animal with no real skill. His fights are extremely entertaining though. I loved the begging for just a little more time in the corner. The doctors do the eye test as more of a test of will. If the fighter doesn't want to continue he can just stop tracking the finger and blame the doctor for calling the fight. He needs to stay at Light Heavyweight. The big guys can absorb most of his flailing away. He would be really dangerous if he allowed a Scottish boxing coach to show him how to throw those 13 punch combinations.



Agreed. Chuck would destroy the monkey man but it's not gonna happen untill after he heals from the severe beating he just recieved.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

WandyBJPenn said:


> First off, Chuck would get kneed the **** out. And to say Wanderlai has no real skill is like say Shogun doesn't know how to clinch.


 Well said, he does have skill, his seemingly wild punches connect quite often.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

Wand looked good for the fight, but CroCop is literally in the best shape he's ever been in. I don't know if he's going to keep up the intensity that he had trained at to ruin both Silva and Barnett at Final Countdown, but even Fedor needs to watch out if that's the case.

Silva is a great fighter to watch though. I've seen only a few better fights than when he busted Rampage Jackson apart in High Octane.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Winning a huge tournament is impressive enough but practically sending your last two opponents to the hospital is impressive on another level. Right now CroCop does have to worry about Silva or anyone else but Fedor and perhaps it is Fedor that needs to do the worrying.


----------



## choper_bm (Jul 15, 2006)

i hope Mirko will not fight for the third time against Silva because i'm worrying about that men's health...and that statement "Mirko has no clue..." sounds to me that Silva will try to revenge to Mirko which is absurd and doesn't sound sportingly...but that man is like he is and their is no help with that


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

Cro cop beatin them in one night is very impressive, but let's see if he continues on, and becomes heavyweight champ.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

He would have had to fight Silva and Barnett not only in the same night but at the exact same time to convince be he's gonna beat Fedor.


----------



## Drake2006 (Sep 20, 2006)

CroCop will fight who he chooses --he almost didn't compete in the GP beacuse of money issues. NOW he has the momentum to choose his own fights and have Pride make the amount - or lose LOTS of revenue. Even though he has recently dropped of the face of the earth, Andre Arlovski should leave UFC and go over to Pride. Put him against CroCop - he might surprise some people. He's a wounded dog, pissed off with nothing to lose (except some teeth , via CC kick to the face-he has to avoid)


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't see Arlovski wanting to try and get out of his losing streak against Cro Cop. He'd just be gettin himself into a deeper hole.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I don't see Arlovski wanting to try and get out of his losing streak against Cro Cop. He'd just be gettin himself into a deeper hole.


*Yeah thats how I see it going also. Arlovski should wait til he wins the UFC HW title, then walk out and join Pride. :dunno: *


----------



## Shocked (Sep 22, 2006)

how can he have his number? he's only beaten him once , unlike ken and tito


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Shocked said:


> how can he have his number? he's only beaten him once , unlike ken and tito


Lord knows, Punishment 101 likes Wanderlei a lot and is mad the fact Crocop KTFO of Wanderlei. Crocop will be Fedors toughest opponent yet in a rematch and I wouldn't be suprised if he defeated Fedor. I would like to see Crocop defeated Fedor, it would be one of the greatest moments in MMA since everyone thinks Fedor is unstoppable and the fact he hasn't technically lost yet.


----------



## CHRIS (Jul 10, 2006)

I agree with Kameleon on a lot, like: I would love to see Wanderlei take another beating from Mirko. I would also like to see Cro Cop fight Nog again.
Mirko Cro Cop isn't HUGE, don't give me that BS, stating Wandy should stay with the LHW's. To me Cro Cop could just as easily be a LHW, same with Fedor.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

Upnsmoke3 said:


> CC by KO again.He has Wandy's number.Its just not a good match up for him. Dont get me wrong Wandy is a outstanding fighter but sometimes in sports theres always that one team,one guy that has your number.
> Like:
> Tito has Kens
> Yankees have the Red Sox(im a red sox fan)
> ...



This post is so true...but then inaccurate at the same time. What you say about someone having someone else's number is TRUE. But almost all of the examples you quoted are WRONG.

Tito does not have Kens number. Tito is much better than Ken. Ken is a has been. How does that mean Tito has Ken's number? Everyone has Ken's number.

Yankees red sox...no idea

Michael Jordan...perhaps..

Chuck and Babalu - YES and no... I still think Chuck is a better fighter overall. But I think were chuck slightly worse; ur statement would be true. Chuck is the nightmare for babalu...ridiculous striking and uncanny take down defense. Chuck could be a worse fighter and still never lose to Babalu. (I mean...Babalu could be the best fighter in that class, but always lose to Liddel. Currently that is not the case because Lidell is the best fighter in that class, thus ruining the example).

Tim has AA - Negatory. Tim has AA by nothing short of luck. He capitalized in match 2 and AA broke his leg in match 3. They need to go at it again and if AA loses when sylvia hasn't improved...I'll still think it was badluck that AA's mental state was ruined by his poor run of luck.

Hughes has triggs - Again wrong. Hughes is just a better fighter than Trigg. Put trigg up against GSP (got rocked), put him up against Penn and he's going down. Trigg just isn't as good as hughes. This example is worse than Chuck vs Babalu because were hughes a worse fighter; he would lose to trigg. It is not a mismatch that favors hughes.


I never count Wand out; but I think CC could very well ruin Silva's career if he hasnt' already done that. Shogun is the one who should avenge chute box's loss.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Shogun should definitely TRY to avenge the loss, whether it be at HW or MW ot OW...It would probably be the most entartaining matchup out of any two fighters out there.


----------



## HandsUp144:1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I agree that is an excellent match up. Hopefully we will see it in a year or two.


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

Cro Cop will destroy silva again, no doubt about it.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> I would love to see Wandy take another beating. But I want Chuck to get to do it this time. Wandy is just a physically fit animal with no real skill. His fights are extremely entertaining though. I loved the begging for just a little more time in the corner. The doctors do the eye test as more of a test of will. If the fighter doesn't want to continue he can just stop tracking the finger and blame the doctor for calling the fight. He needs to stay at Light Heavyweight. The big guys can absorb most of his flailing away. He would be really dangerous if he allowed a Scottish boxing coach to show him how to throw those 13 punch combinations.


speaking of people who are just fit with no skill cough BOB SAPP cough


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

Thats obvious. Since he is huge he assumes he could dominate I bet, got a wake up call when he got knocked out by Mirko.


Does anyone know the name of that monster of a human being that Fedor fought, the guy looked like he was at least 7 feet tall


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

Fedor fought Semmy Schilt in Pride 21. It was four events later when he took Nog for the title.


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

Crokid your looking for Zuluzinho.

Fedor vs Zulu at Shockwava 2005 - Google Video

Crocop vs Wanderlei winner would probably be CroCop. Though this is the kind of match where one punch can make a difference, like against randleman.
Wanderlei should start to fight more intelligently instead of just going for it. It worked for most of his opponents but against someone like CroCop, he looks right through Wanderlei the way he fights now. He has always been the agressor, and I think he should start working hard on counter attacking if he wants to beet CroCop.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

You can't just tell Wand to start figting "more intelligently"...The wild hooks is just who he is, and he's not gonna change his style because Mirko whooped him. His "unorthodox" style has worked for him for quite some time now, and it will continue to work unless Mirko goes down to MW.


----------



## The Terminator (Oct 14, 2006)

QUOTE...The only thing that Wanderlai has a problem with is being so anxious and throwing punches when he shouldnt be..he needed to stay calm and not force the pace like the he did the first fight. And Wand imo opinion was robbed the first fight with Cro cop, so why can't a new fight and I would hope an improved and strategized Wanderlai win a fight with Cro Cop. Anything is possible. 

i dissagree with u when u said the 1st fight between CC and wandy shudve gone to wandy!!!did u see his ribs??they were blue and crocop was cleary pissed when they called it a draw!!!he knew he won!!!but anyways that doesnt matter coz 2nd time he hospitalised him!!!
true wandy is a true fighter with great spirit and he wud take on liddell and ortiz but CC is jus too focused and training too hard!!!coz he wants the heavy weight title...ooooh soooo bad


----------



## The Terminator (Oct 14, 2006)

*crocop is clued up*

Crocop Has Every Clue What He Got Himself Into!!!his Goin For It!!!
And Thats The Heavy Weight Title!!!


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

Herton, I'm not saying he should throw his punches different that would be stupid. Just because it worked in the past doesn't mean he can beat crocop with that aproach


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

*Everybody has somebodys #*

Quinton has chucks


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

If Pride wants their MW champion not to get brain damaged, I'd keep him down at 205. It's crazy they want to throw him in against guys like Fedor, Crocop, or Mark Hunt. While I applaud Wand's fighting spirit for wanting to fight anyone, I don't think it's his best career move.

About Arlovski, after seeing his last fight against Silvia, I could care less about seeing Arlovski in Pride. He didn't show any heart or desire IMO.

About Tito having Ken's number, the only number he has is Ken's age. I'd take Ken in his prime over Tito in his prime any day.


----------

